# Servlet Ausgabe richtig benutzen



## gigaplanet (16. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 2 Wochen beschäftige ich mich mit Servlets und JSP's. Ich habe ein Webprojekt mit einer Index-Seite auf der ein Formular steht. Die Dort eingebenen Daten werden an das Servlet weitergeleitet in dem Methoden aus anderen Klassen ausgeführt werden, wo mit den eingebenen Daten eine DB und eine Excel datei generiert werden. Dies läuft alles ohne Probleme. 

Nun will dich den nächsten Schritt wagen. Und zwar möchte ich die Seite die nach der Index-Seite aufgerufen wird auch mit HTML gestalten. Bisher sah die Ausgabe.jsp Datei soaus, das der body komplett leer war und ich im Servlet mit dem ServletOutpuStream einfach nur einen Text geschrieben hab, dass die beiden Dateien erstellt wurden. 

Nun meine beiden Fragen. 

1) Ich habe die Ausgabe.jsp meinen kompletten HTML-Code eingefügt (damit die Optik erstmal nur passt ). Aber wenn die Seite vom Servlet aufgerufen wird ist sie einfach nur leer. Warum?  Den OutputSream hab ich vorher schon rausgenommen.

2) Wie kann ich es realisieren, dass ich eingebene Daten an einer bestimmten Stelle in HTML-Code (z.B. Tabellenzelle) anzeigen kann?

Danke im vorraus...

P.S. Ich lerne erst seit ca 1 Monat JAVA also falls ich mich irgendwo unverständlich ausdrücke schonmal sorry


----------



## SlaterB (16. Nov 2010)

wie man JSPs richtig verwendet füllt 300 Seiten-Bücher, was soll man hier dazu sagen,
Informationsübertragung geht z.B. über Request-Attribute, von der JSP darauf mit schicken Tags oder notfalls eingebetteten Java-Code zugreifen,

auch müssen sich im Internet doch konkrete Code-Beispiele, Servlets + zugehörige JSPs, finden lassen


----------



## gigaplanet (16. Nov 2010)

Das mag sein keine Frage.

Jedoch verzweifel ich gerade an Punkt 1, warum wird mir die Ausgabe.jsp immer leer angezeit, obwohl ein HTML Code drin steht???:L

Zu Punkt 2:

Wenn ich im Formal ein Parameter Name habe, dann kann ich ihn ja über ${param.name} ja platzieren, richtig? Wie bekomm ich den Daten die nicht als Parameter übergeben werden?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Nov 2010)

1)
Code posten, vielleicht falsches HTML, vielleicht schreibt der Server vorher schon irgendwas,
ich persönlich kann es aber nicht testen
2)
wie gesagt: z.B. Request-Attribute
request.getAttribute() returns null in jsp

das was dort unter 'Hi, Try the below. It will work.' steht könntest du vielleicht komplett kopieren und als Test verwenden, 
mal abgesehen von einer noch anzulegenden Dummy-Person-Klasse

${}-Notation gibts zu Attributen bestimmt auch, alles irgendwo nachzulesen,
na es hier zu erfragen ist ja auch nicht falsch falls es wer erklärt


----------



## gigaplanet (16. Nov 2010)

Also mein Servlet sieht wie folgt aus:


```
protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest anfrage, HttpServletResponse antwort)
			throws ServletException, IOException {
			starter = new Design(excelFilename)			
	
		try {
			try {
				starter.generateDesign(anfrage.getParameter("name"),unwichtig1,unwichtig2);
			} catch (Exception e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
	}
```

Meine Web.xml
Zumindest der wichtige Teil
[XML]
 <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>AusgabeServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/ausgabe.jsp</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
[/XML]


Was vielleicht noch anzumerken ist: Im HTML Code im FormTag steht: 
	
	
	
	





```
<form action="ausgabe.jsp" method="get">
```

Zum 2ten. Perfekt danke genau sowas hab ich gesucht, ich werds nachher mal testen


----------

